# Poor HD from CBS vs Fox on NFL football



## pdh (Sep 20, 2009)

Having the NFL pass from directv I notice that the quality of all CBS NFL games
is noticeably worse than FOX, NBC and ESPN. Does CBS even use 1080 HD cameras?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think CBS is way better.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I think CBS is way better.


Ive always thought that CBS was better also. FOX is often the worst.


----------



## pdh (Sep 20, 2009)

On my 50" Panasonic 1080p 16X9 CBS's picture lacks the sharp detail compared to the other broadcasts. This is limited to their football coverage?


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

On my 46" LCD I have always noticed exactly the opposite. Seriously.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CBS and NBC are 1080i
FOX is 720p

Progressive generally does look better than interlaced IMHO.


----------



## pdh (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks, I was curious since the difference is the football coverage, commercials are clear
as is CBS news ect. I wondered if CBS was using longer cameras or what.

Update: If NBC uses the same format they certainly have better equipment, the SNF football picture is crystal clear.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm running a 1080i display and always find CBS and NBC PQ to be awful. 

Motion artifacts galore on each. FOX and ESPN @720p is much better for fast motion.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I was thinking about this today. CBS was way better.

Interestingly, CBS replays shown on FOX were nowhere near as good as the original.

And, on sunny days, the PQ out of Buffalo is usually about the best due to the great camera positions. Today's game had poor PQ due to our friends at FOX.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Before you compare Fox to CBS first compare them both to OTA, that will tell you where the problem lies.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> And, on sunny days, the PQ out of Buffalo is usually about the best due to the great camera positions. Today's game had poor PQ due to our friends at FOX.


Wow, we must have been watching a different game. I watched the Bills game via ST and the PQ was outstanding. I was actually impressed since it was FOX. Even my wife was impressed with PQ. How were you watching: ST or your local FOX affiliate?

Also, put me in the column that thinks CBS NFL HD PQ is much better than FOX usually.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you have native on or off on your DVR?


----------



## mlb (Jul 31, 2008)

The D* feed's for Sunday Ticket are great. My local CBS and Fox affiliates aren't so much... same with SNF.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pdh said:


> Update: If NBC uses the same format they certainly have better equipment, the SNF football picture is crystal clear.


NBC has been working with HD longer than CBS so they've pretty much mastered it. Look at shows like Jimmy Fallon and Conan, amazing PQ.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

On my 40 inch Samsung 1080p LCD, CBS Games on Sunday Ticket look better in PQ to me than FOX games in 720p. On my local channels it seems like my CBS station compresses the picture and it does not look as good as CBS games from NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Msguy said:


> On my 40 inch Samsung 1080p LCD, CBS Games on Sunday Ticket look better in PQ to me than FOX games in 720p. On my local channels it seems like my CBS station compresses the picture and it does not look as good as CBS games from NFL Sunday Ticket.


One thing to remember is that your locals on DirecTV still come from your local affiliate whereas the Sunday Ticket feeds are most likely directly from the network to DirecTV.

So for locals you're looking at:
Network>Affiliate>DirecTV>You

For Sunday Ticket it's most likely:
Network>DirecTV>You


----------



## ffdoug (Jun 30, 2007)

I wasn't receiving any HD feeds on Sunday ticket yesterday. Plus no driver feeds from Hot Pass. Calling CSR only to find out they were doing computer upgrades and could not access my account.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

pdh said:


> Having the NFL pass from directv I notice that the quality of all CBS NFL games
> is noticeably worse than FOX, NBC and ESPN. Does CBS even use 1080 HD cameras?


Where in Nor Cal are you? Are you getting CBS via D* or OTA? I get my HD locals OTA and was noticing the same thing today. The CBS feed was not near the quality of Fox....


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Overall I've thought the PQ across the board is much better than last year. I didn't pay much attention to CBS versus Fox yesterday so I can't say which I thought was better. Very pleased so far with ST though my team sucked up the big one yesterday. :nono2:


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

For what it's worth on my 110 inch screen with an Epson 1080p projector, CBS (ST feeds) are much better than FOX (ST feeds). I am not an expert, but I figured 1080i was better into the 1080p projector, it's consistently been this way since I got the projector last year. My HR20 is outputting 1080i, not sure if native would help the Fox picture. Overall, the ST feeds are great.

The worst picture was on the Falcons game on the local ATL fox station, almost didn't look HD at times on my screen.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

All I noticed about picture quality on Sunday is that the Patriots-Jets game could best be described as "yellow" -- not sure how much of that was due to odd sky/weather conditions at the Meadowlands, and how much of that was due to how the local CBS crew had set the video/color levels.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

CBS games smoke everyone audio & video wise!!!!


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> One thing to remember is that your locals on DirecTV still come from your local affiliate


Sunday Ticket has nothing to do with local affiliates.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

All FOX games stink (compared to CBS) on my Sony TV's - whether it's NFLST HD, Local HD from D*, or Local HD via OTA.

I have native "ON" and actually tried turning it off yesterday. Sure enough, the 1080i light was lit, but the PQ was still relatively poor.

Interestingly, the FOX local HD local news shows are very good.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was watching the Bills game on NFLST (FOX) and I thought the PQ was fine. I also watched some the Bengals game on NFLST (CBS) and the PQ looked good as well. In the past I watched NFLST at my father-in-laws in SD on his projection TV. So having HD this year is a big improvement.

The only real issue I had was with the sound of the Jets game on my local CBS channel. For about 15 or 20 minutes it was kind of garbled. I even switched to cable and it was the same, so it was a problem at CBS.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> NBC has been working with HD longer than CBS so they've pretty much mastered it. Look at shows like Jimmy Fallon and Conan, amazing PQ.


Proof? I've seen amazing HD PQ on CBS and ABC. Don't forget to take things into consideration like lighting, cameras, background, etc.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Proof? I've seen amazing HD PQ on CBS and ABC. Don't forget to take things into consideration like lighting, cameras, background, etc.


I didn't say you couldn't find great PQ on the other networks. My point was that NBC has been working at it longer so I'd expect them to look better.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Sunday Ticket has nothing to do with local affiliates.


If you had actually quoted all of what I said you'd see that I was saying that very same thing...



RunnerFL said:


> One thing to remember is that your locals on DirecTV still come from your local affiliate whereas the Sunday Ticket feeds are most likely directly from the network to DirecTV.
> 
> So for locals you're looking at:
> Network>Affiliate>DirecTV>You
> ...


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Overall no matter whos fault it is, at over $300 for (Sunday Ticket in HD) the Picture Quality is pretty poor. If D* expects to get more customers they need to have PQ that is so good that when your friends come over they are blown away and want to sign up for Directv. As it is now that is not the case.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

dreadlk said:


> Overall no matter whos fault it is, at over $300 for (Sunday Ticket in HD) the Picture Quality is pretty poor. If D* expects to get more customers they need to have PQ that is so good that when your friends come over they are blown away and want to sign up for Directv. As it is now that is not the case.


AGREED!!! Another thing that DirecTv is going to have to start working on improving is those DAMN Brrrrrriiiiippppp's. I am embarrassed whenever someone is over and those occur. We are paying damn good money for this package. Yesterdays Pre-Game show on CBS on the Patriots and Jets channel had grey bars on the screen and was not in HD I kept on flipping to the other HD Versions of the channels and all was working well. You'd think they'd have perfected these problems by now. :nono2:


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

trainman you hit right on the button! the jets patriots game on cbs was yellow!! i kept adjusting my new 54'' panasonic thinking it was the tv,then i switched to fox to check out the saints eagles game and it looked great!. BTW i personally feel cbs usually looks way better than fox ,even the surround sound background crowd noise is louder and makes you feel like your at the game!


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Msguy said:


> AGREED!!! Another thing that DirecTv is going to have to start working on improving is those DAMN Brrrrrriiiiippppp's. I am embarrassed whenever someone is over and those occur. We are paying damn good money for this package. Yesterdays Pre-Game show on CBS on the Patriots and Jets channel had grey bars on the screen and was not in HD I kept on flipping to the other HD Versions of the channels and all was working well. You'd think they'd have perfected these problems by now. :nono2:


The not being in HD/gray bars issue was most likely an issue with your local affiliate, not Directv. Sometimes smaller market stations seem to just forget to flip the switch- though it happens in larger markets sometimes too.

The Briipps I notice are usually when going from SD to HD or a local show to a network show.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I have watched a lot of Fox NFL programming, as well as Fox MLB regular season/playoffs on both OTA/D* and the verdict is in their PQ blows...........CBS, NBC are much better!

MLB playoffs are just around the corner, do a comparison of FOX vs TBS playoff games & you'll notice a big time difference favoring TBS's coverage.


----------



## pdh (Sep 20, 2009)

wildbill129 said:


> Where in Nor Cal are you? Are you getting CBS via D* or OTA? I get my HD locals OTA and was noticing the same thing today. The CBS feed was not near the quality of Fox....


In Martinez their is no OTA (too many Hills) the D* feed for Sunday Ticket had poor CBS quality vs Fox. On SNF from SF affiliate via D* picture was perfect as
was ESPN MNF.

I know if I watch a HD (news broadcast from a sf network new) on an independent (ie: CBS5 SF) on an independent affilate (KOFY) I see another HD definition translation problem.

Same as watching CNBC when they broadcast a feed from Europe (early morning 3am world wide exchange) as the HD formats have to be reconciled.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

jacksonm30354 said:


> The not being in HD/gray bars issue was most likely an issue with your local affiliate, not Directv. Sometimes smaller market stations seem to just forget to flip the switch- though it happens in larger markets sometimes too.
> 
> The Briipps I notice are usually when going from SD to HD or a local show to a network show.


I was not watching my local affilliate. This was occurring on the HD feed of the Sunday Ticket Channel. It had to be a DirecTv issue.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> The not being in HD/gray bars issue was most likely an issue with your local affiliate, not Directv. Sometimes smaller market stations seem to just forget to flip the switch- though it happens in larger markets sometimes too.
> 
> The Briipps I notice are usually when going from SD to HD or a local show to a network show.


:nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:
You're just not getting it!!!!!!
Most of us are paying almost $350 to watch 17 Games of Football, that's almost $21 per game. For that price I don't want to hear about bad HD Fox feeds, network Briiiips and local affiliate problems. I just want to see the game in the best HD possible with no imperfections.


----------



## pdh (Sep 20, 2009)

dreadlk said:


> :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:
> You're just not getting it!!!!!!
> Most of us are paying almost $350 to watch 17 Games of Football, that's almost $21 per game. For that price I don't want to hear about bad HD Fox feeds, network Briiiips and local affiliate problems. I just want to see the game in the best HD possible with no imperfections.


Well, guess I understand my HD problems (last weekend) I had only purchased
Sunday Ticket (stupid me - I figured that would get me HD football).

Direct* was kind enough to email what the problem is:

"	
Thank you for subscribing to NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ from DIRECTV. We hope you're enjoying the season so far and are taking advantage of the great features that come with your DIRECTV service.

We want to remind you that if you want to watch all the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ channels in HD, and watch games live on your mobile phone and your computer, you will need to also order SuperFan® -a separate premium service from DIRECTV."

So for just $100 more I will have HD football, the special offer of $269 was indeed to good to be true...


----------

